# Is the Radio Code on that sticker in the trunk?



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

My Eos was a dealer swap and a few things were missing,
including the manual with the Radio Code sticker.
Now my Salesman is telling me the code should be on the sticker in the trunk (VEHICLE-IDENT-NO.)
Not much is labeled on that sticker, is one of those groups of numbers the Radio Code?
For that matter, could you post a sample number?
Thanks for any help.
~lance


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Is the Radio Code on that sticker in the trunk? (lancelotlink)*

I really doubt that it is in the trunk-- it isn't supposed to be in your car if the radio is stolen.
It *should be on a card*, the size of a business card, which would be in the manual.
Your dealer might be able to look it up for you in VW's private online system.
The back of the card would have a serial number, whick looks _similar_ to the VIN, but is different (my serial starts VWZ4Z7Fxxxxx) and then under it is "Code No.", which is 4 digits.
Your dealer is probably the only hope for getting the radio number-- I REALLY doubt that they repeated it in the trunk, as they tell you on the card to detach it and keep it "in a safe place -- under no circumstances in the vehicle".
William


----------



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Is the Radio Code on that sticker in the trunk? (kghia)*

Thanks kghia,
I feel like I've been given the run-around.
Upon delivery my car was missing the manual (with the Radio Code) and the Valet Key.
It was like pulling teeth to get a manual, and when I did the Radio Section was omitted.
From the get-go I told my Salesman I'd be replacing the factory radio, and at first he denied knowing about a security code, then he claimed the trunk sticker deal.
I'm very disappointed with Armstrong VW in Gladstone Oregon.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Is the Radio Code on that sticker in the trunk? (lancelotlink)*

Sales depts seem to vary (or stay the same







), but the Service Depts are often better.
I have found that chatting with the Service managers to be nice, and they seem to try hard to take care of my VW. Service seems to work harder to get you to come back. Still, my salesman seemed to get better _after_ the sale somehow -- push a little, chat a little, put yourself forward as an enthusiast, and they might become a really great dealership for you (my opinion changed after some face-time) Of course, I also like to to wander the showroom during service and check out the newer VWs point by point, but I think less enthusiasm would work too.
William


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

Next time it is in for service, make them (as in not charge you) extract the radio code. It is just a matter of hooking up the diagnostic tool.
Also, check the top of any of your maintenance records from the dealer - the code may be listed at the top.


----------

